#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-10-13
<XaBsOgX> Hola, que se necesita para ir a la Fiesta de presentacion del Ocelote
<XaBsOgX> en la actualidad uso el 10.10, ya que el 11.04 nunca me llamo la atencion por el unity
